# Sibiki Rigs in Hilton Head



## JPDownie2000 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey All,

Does anyone down in the Hilton Head area use sibiki rigs with fish bites to catch bait? Here in Jersey I use them all the time in the summer to catch spots, kings, etc for bait.
Just curious. I was there two years ago and had luck running into the surf when i saw some mullet jumping and netted them in water up to my chest, but that was kind of a pain in the butt.

Thanks


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

No dont recall of anyone in SC catching a king on a sabiki. 


Yall yankees still calling whiting kingfish? But yeah Ive done that before while fishing for king mackerel on piers.

We actually use souped up sabikis in MB, SC to catch Spanish and blues called a straw rig from piers. 

Mullet are filterfeeders and hard to get on any hook when in saltwater. You were down before during the annual fall mullet run probably and the rest of the year you have to hunt mullet in the backwaters. Mullet can play hard to get but flounder, reds, trout, blues, spanish and sharks all love them.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Depending on what you want for bait, sure. You can catch everything from bluefish to anchovies on sabiki rigs, but live mullet, probably not. You can catch menhaden and grass shad if they're around, and if you tip them with fishbites or shrimp and toss them out on the bottom you're likely to catch pinfish, spot, whiting, croaker, ect ect ect.


----------



## JPDownie2000 (Jan 6, 2014)

cool...good stuff ill make sure to bring those rigs then. Ill be down there week of 19-26 in April. Looking forward to it.
thanks guys


----------



## JPDownie2000 (Jan 6, 2014)

Anyone have any suggestions on good places to net mullet? Looking at google earth i have some ideas, but i dont want to be tresspassing either.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Depends on the time of year. I usually see some at the Veteran's Pier in MI, and if they're running in the surf you can't help but catch some. There's also the various swashes in MB.


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

Hog Inlet if you are up in Cherry Grove, Arrowhead rd. If you are in the Restaurant Row area(Bass Pro Shop). Water is just starting to heat up, best bet may be some good ole mud minnows that time of year.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

JP, I used to own a condo at the end of Beach City Road. Entrance and parking was private. Never saw anyone other than property owners on that beach or near that creek, either side, as the other side of the creek was also private property. Don't know about now tho. Sure wished I had never sold that place. Getting our own seafood platters around that creek was a sheer joy. Fishing was excellent and catching a cobia or tarpon as well as hammerheads and black tips from behind the shrimp boats was very possible. I could wade almost a 1/4 mile from the walkway and with a long cast using drum tackle, could reach right behind the shrimp boats.


----------



## JPDownie2000 (Jan 6, 2014)

flathead...
yea! thats one of the places i really wanted to get to. Using google earth street view though, showed no parking signs all over beach city rd and a gate at the end. Prime spot though!

the mullet i netted were huge compared to jersey standards.. Like i said though, i was just relaxing on the beach scanning for any activity in the water...saw a few jumps and ran out with the net and was able to net a few. That was in early June 2 years ago.

Figured I'd try any bridges with lights at night to try and net bait


----------



## HOUSE (Jan 17, 2011)

Dude, that's a sweet area to fish. I talked to some kids that would kayak large stingrays out to where Fish Haul Creek(?) dumps way out on that flat into the Atlantic and they told me some stories of monster sharks being caught there. Did you ever see any big ones in your days there?


----------



## JPDownie2000 (Jan 6, 2014)

welppp...we will be down in palmetto dunes right on the lagoon on may 24-31st. think were renting a canoe for the week so Im pretty happy about that.
As for fishing the lagoon, I'm pretty much settled on jiggin some soft plastics, gulp etc. 

Will also bring my casting net of course along with sibiki rigs to catch bait to use in the surf.

Im psyched...love it down there


----------

